# should a person go for improving FSC marks?



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

hi m an overseas pakistani and have done o levels form edexcel london board and FSc from the federal board of pakistan due to some personal reasons i havent been able to apply nywhere in pakistan except the punjab gov colleges i passed but did not submit n application for admission actually i need to stay in dubai due to a some reasons nd will not be doin nything for tthis yr except preparing for the entry test next yr in gov as well as pvt med colleges in pakistan i m thinkin of tryin to improve my first yr marks in physics nd chem as the federal board gives u the option of improving ny 2 subject we choose my questions are:
how many marks will the university deduct for improving y fsc rresult(if they do cut ny marks)?
will it be worthwhile to improve marks?
sorry 4 writing such a long post and thanks in adxance 4 takin time to read nd answer my questions


----------



## qwerty (Oct 13, 2008)

depends on how much u scored in fsc. I personally think u should prepare for the entrance test rather than improving marks.


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

marks count for a lot. 70% in government, and 50% in private, so if you're going to be free for a year you should definitely do it. there are a lot of repeaters every year, so you wont be the only one taking a year off and trying again. and as far as deducting marks, they dont deduct anything if you retake your exams within a year. you should call them up and make sure for yourself though.


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

I am going to improve, Ive got 911 in fsc and there is enough margin to improve my science subjects. So i decided to reapear only in Physics,Chem and Bio.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

i got only 804 so u can see my marks are not ny where near being adequate i scored really well in the science subjects in part 2 but i feel tht if i resit part 1 physics and chemistry then i guess i cud actually improve my overall %age by 7-8% however i heard tht some marks are deducted for improving ur fsc score so i wanted to kno so tht i wont be in for a shock when they deduct my marks well...thnx all of u ur advice really helped


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

No, You have to reapear in both parts. Reapearing in one part ie(1) or (2) in any subject is not allowed. Also if marks are not improve then your previous result remain valid and there is'nt any deduction of marks after reapearing. 
For more details pl visit BISE Lahore


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually you are right but I haven't done FSc from the Lahore board of Intermediate Education I have done it from Federal Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education (FBISE), where resitting only one part of a subject are allowed.Therefore i can resit for only part 1 physics and chemistry you may visit fbise.edu.pk and see the heading fourth point in the other notifications category (sorry i cant send you the direct link ) BISE Lahore and FBISE are two different boards


----------



## Gohar AJmal (Feb 13, 2013)

ASALAM-O-ALAIKUm! i have done my inter grom BISE gujranwala
i want to give improvement for both FSc part 1 and 2 selected subjects.is it still possible.or is it too late?
i opened one of the site which had the private candidates registration form for improvement but it is asking for the user name and pasword and asking me to get is from my board.but how to get it from my respective board??


----------

